# Some specials from West Marine...



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

*10% off $100* - Code AFF501 ? Ends 12/31/07





Holiday Gift Buying Guide 





HOT Product - *Garmin Nuvi GPS Systems* 

West Marine is a Garmin authorized resellers and will be aggressively pricing these hot GPS units to be the best source for you. Add to that Free Shipping and our exclusive ?No Hassle? Guarantee and you can?t miss!







*Rebates*

957c Combo NVB Fishfinder & Chartplotter -$150 Rebate ? Ends 12/31



Color Mapping Handheld GPS - $50 Rebate - Ends 12/31



PiranhaMax 215 PT - $15 Rebate ? Ends 12/31


----------

